# Father of the Taliban Assassinated



## RackMaster (Nov 2, 2018)

Another bites the dust.

'Father of the Taliban' is assassinated in Pakistan | Daily Mail Online


----------



## AWP (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Nov 2, 2018)

Adios, motherfucker.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 2, 2018)

AWP said:


>



It's like an early Christmas present for you.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 2, 2018)

Fucking awesome


----------



## Grunt (Nov 2, 2018)

The world is now a little better off...


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Nov 2, 2018)

Stabbed or shot?

Too bad it wasn't death by unga-bunga...


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 2, 2018)

Suck a dirt nap.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 3, 2018)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> Stabbed or shot?



It was both. They carved him up before capping him. Either way, I spell it:


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 3, 2018)

Very nice!!!!   Next up a couple GBU-31s on the U of Jihad.....


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## CQB (Nov 6, 2018)

Too bad, so sad.


----------



## DocCallahan (Nov 6, 2018)

Kinda like how Caeser died, huh.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 6, 2018)

Problem is, there are some 30,000 madrassas (give or take a few thousand) in Pakistan preaching the same fucking jihadist poison, churning out little fanatics every day. They're whelping terrorists by the thousands. And thanks to the goddam duplicitous Saudis for providing a lot of the funding.


----------

